# Impression sur le nouvel iBook 800 Combo



## Marcus (4 Décembre 2002)

J'etais l'heureux possesseur d'un iBook 600 Combo, acheter il y a 1 an et revendu il y a 2 jours.
Aujourd'hui j'ai acheter le nouvel iBook 800 Combo (le 12 pouces car j'aime pas le 14). 
La difference est sensationnelle. Le 800 est carrement plus veloce. L'utilisation de Mac OS X est un vrai bonheur, surement du a quartz extreme. Les fenetres sont hyper reactives. je retrouve vraiment la reactivite du 9.
Pour tout ceux qui hesite a faire le pas, franchissez le !!!
Et pour ce qui hesite sur le model de portable a acheter, l'iBook est une super machine. Je n'ai pas trouve de default, comparé aux machines pc.


----------



## zouhart (4 Décembre 2002)

Je confirme ! ça fait deux jours que j'ai mon iBook 800/14" et c'est génial ! Jusqu'à maintenant, je possèdais des portables PC ... et je crois que je ne suis pas prêt à y revenir.

Cet avis est accentué par le fait que je travaillais à la fois sous Linux et Windows (pour la bureautique). Aujourd'hui, j'ai TOUS mes outils sous un seul environnement. De plus, le iBook s'intégre parfaitement dans mon environnement de travail (réseau de PC sous Windows 2000 et Linux/Mandrake). L'accès aux imprimantes ne pose aucun problème. L'accès à mon compte Linux sur notre serveur, aucun problème.

En conclusion, iBook + Mac OS X c'est la solution !!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus (4 Décembre 2002)

ca fait plaisir de voir des utilsatateurs pc, decouvrir le Mac et qu'ils trouvent ca génial.


----------



## zouhart (4 Décembre 2002)

Il y a quelques années, je ne pense pas la même chose. C'est grâce à l'intégration de Mac OS et Linux + l'évolution du matériel + le prix (!) qui m'a fait changer d'avis.


----------



## Onra (4 Décembre 2002)

zouhart a dit:
			
		

> * Il y a quelques années, je ne pense pas la même chose. C'est grâce à l'intégration de Mac OS et Linux + l'évolution du matériel + le prix (!) qui m'a fait changer d'avis.   *



C'est clair, moi aussi... En fait, j'ai toujours trouvé les macs assez zoli, mais beaucoup trop cher !
Aujourd'hui, je trouve effectivement que le triplet unix/matos/prix est devenu bien plus intéressant. Tellement même que j'ai craqué !


----------



## homere (4 Décembre 2002)

Avis d'un switcher linux.

Les points positifs:
     - beau, petit, leger et ecran de bonne qualite (compare a mon 15" LCD)
     - plein de petits trucs qui facilitent la vie (petit chargeur, le clip du chargeur pour le cable, diode qui pulse ...)
     - OS X est rapide, magnifique
     - chimera (j'utilise phoenix sous linux et windows)
     - fink (je suis fan de apt-get)


Points negatifs:
     - Des fois ca rame (il arrive que itunes ai du mal a lire un mp3 si je  diminue une fenetre)
     - Sherlock, je suis tres decus. Il n'y a rien de bien (je vais quand meme matter le SDK pour voir si je peux faire mes propres cannaux: TV, meteo, ...)
     - gestion des proxies et socks. J'etait content de decouvrir le panneux de conf firewall . J'ai configure mon proxy et mon socks5 (je suis sur un reseau local et j'accede au net soit par un proxy pour http soit par un socks pour le reste). L'utilisation est tres mal faite (chimera utilise les 2, la MAJ et itunes le proxy http, mail, sherlock aucun, Quicktime utilise le proxy mais ne tient pas compte des dommaines locaux ....)
     - FTP: comme gnome, OS X peut mounter des serveurs distants et les utiliser comme si c'etaient des disques. Ca marche bien pour le partage samba mais tres mal pour le FTP (accents, lecture impossible des fichiers)
     - gestion des accents (unicode): pas mal de bugs de ce coté, sous la console on ne peut pas créer de dossier avec une lettre accentuée et problémes dans diverses applications (mail, itunes ...)
     - quicktime: il ne peut pas lire grand chose, heureusement qu'il y a mplayer OSX.
     - manque d'utilitaires : resedit, logiciel de gravure, vrai client FTP, bureaux virtuels

Globalement c'est une tres bonne machine et un bon OS. ce dernier a encore besoin d'etre ameliore.  

Comparaison avec un PC sony vaio PIII-M 1.2GHz (700 sur batteries), 12.1" , combi/floppy sur une base a part, le tout pour 3000  : vainqueur iBook !!!!


----------



## ederntal (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par homere:</font><hr />* 


Points negatifs:
     - Des fois ca rame (il arrive que itunes ai du mal a lire un mp3 si je  diminue une fenetre)


*<hr /></blockquote>

ta combien de RAM ?


----------



## homere (4 Décembre 2002)

J'ai 384 Mo de RAM (c'est largement suffisant pour ce que je fais). Le probleme vient plutot du multitache. Le disque dur ralenti aussi le fonctionnement de l'iBook mais pour un portable c'est dur de prendre un disque plus rapide.


----------



## Sebang (4 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par homere:</font><hr />*
     - Sherlock, je suis tres decus. Il n'y a rien de bien (je vais quand meme matter le SDK pour voir si je peux faire mes propres cannaux: TV, meteo, ...)
     - quicktime: il ne peut pas lire grand chose, heureusement qu'il y a mplayer OSX.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour Sherlock, moi je suis d'accord aussi. Depuis son arrivee sur... Um... OS9 je crois bien, je m'en suis jamais servi pour autre chose que de la recherche de fichiers situes dans mon ordinateur. Et c'etait super lourd OS 10.0 et .1 et de devoir lancer Sherlock juste pour faire une recherche (un peu plus de 10 sec pour se lancer sur mon iMac 400 de l'epoque).
Du coup je suis bien content de voir qu'ils ont separe la recherche de fichier en interne de Sherlock, comme j'ai enfin degage un espace dans le dock !! Hop, a la poubelle Sherlock, j'ai jamais compris a quoi tu servais (pourtant j'ai essaye).

Et pour le coup de Quicktime, ben pour moi il me sert a lire les mpeg et les mov, puis apres c'est Windows Media Player pour les fichiers .asp ou .wmf ou autres, et pour tout les autres fichiers qui marchent pas avec ces deux la (genre DivX ou vieux .avi), c'est VLC, excellent programme de lecture de videos (qui lit aussi les mpeg d'ailleurs).
Je te conseille vivement VLC !

Et sinon ben j'attend toujours mon iBook 800 Combo, donc ben ca me fait toujours baver de venir ici lire les impressions de tout le monde.
Et surtout, ca me fait marrer de voir les PCistes decouvrir le Mac et de les entendre dire que les Mac c'est super parce que le temps de commander mon nouvel iBook, j'ai du switcher de force sur PC et franchement, mon Mac me manque ENORMEMENT !! Quelle merde ce Windows XP. Et je parle vraiment en connaissance de cause, ca va faire un mois que je m'en sers tout les jours et que je passe mes journees et voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre compare a un Mac OS X...


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

Ouais surtout moi ( ca me fait baver de lire ses lignes )


----------



## homere (5 Décembre 2002)

J'essaye de passer tout ce que je fais sous linux sous osX. Il manque :
  -  client jabber (ou icq +msn) supportant les proxy socks5
  -  un lecteur ASF (c pour lire la TV en streaming emis par mon PC linux)


----------



## MAR69 (5 Décembre 2002)

salut à tous,


petit apport d'expérience perso: je possée déjà un G4 533/256 sous X,1.4 et je viens d'acquérir un ibook 800 que je n'ai pas encore gonflé en mémoire donc 128 Mo

résultat : deception . mon impression qui tjs est subjective mais fondamentale pour moi puisque je me la coltine tous les jours !
J'ai une énorme impression de lenteur qui je l'espère sera vite corrigée après avoir ajouté une barette sup.

@+


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

Tu te fous de nous la ?


----------



## ederntal (5 Décembre 2002)

moi aussi jai cette config la avec 128 de ram en attendant mes 512 supplementaire et bien je peut dire que cette ram en + apporte un ENORME coup de rapidité

moi aussi je trouve sa lent en 128 mais c la ram qui est en cause pas du tout l'ibook...

menfin c pas le plus puissant des proccesseur non plus...

jespere que tu sera moins dessus quand tu aura gonflé la RAM
++


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

tu nous appelera quand tu seras en 512Mo


----------



## MAR69 (5 Décembre 2002)

Je ne me permettrais pas , sirmacgregor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je confirme mon impression
A force de lire que jaguar a une reactivité très supérieure et que finallement 1 G4 n'a pas de performance spectaculairement supérieure à 1 G3, je m'attendais à quelque chose de + véloce.
Attention je n'ai pas dit que c'était lent ...
@+


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

Oui, achete une barette de 512 mo et la tu me rappeleras ok ?


----------



## MAR69 (5 Décembre 2002)

avec plaisir


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

Le plaisir est pour moi


----------



## Emeric (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par homere:</font><hr />* Avis d'un switcher linux.
Points negatifs:
     - Des fois ca rame (il arrive que itunes ai du mal a lire un mp3 si je  diminue une fenetre)
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis étonné qu'itunes réagisse comme ça. Sur mon ancien iMac 233 sous OS9, itunes était le seul truc à rester en vie quand le système se figeait à l'ouverture d'une appli - même en cas de plantage il continuait de tourner : à croire que le Mac était possédé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur mon iBook 800 14", pas de problème pour l'instant malgré une utilisation courante avec plusieurs applis ouvertes en même temps : Mail, IE, Word, Carracho dans un coin, Chimera et même un peu de gravouille avec Toast par dessus. Les 640 Mo de Ram doivent aider mais quand même je ne comprends pas qu'avec 384 Mo itunes puisse perdre ses petits.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par homere:</font><hr />* 
     - quicktime: il ne peut pas lire grand chose, heureusement qu'il y a mplayer OSX.
     - manque d'utilitaires : resedit, logiciel de gravure, vrai client FTP, bureaux virtuels
*<hr /></blockquote>

Quicktime permet de lire les MPEG, AVI et autre MOV. Tu peux également y ajouter les codecs DIVX et 3ivx pour compléter le tableau. Pour le reste, asf/asx ==&gt; MediaPlayer, .rm/ram ==&gt; Realplayer.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par homere:</font><hr />* 
     - manque d'utilitaires : resedit, logiciel de gravure, vrai client FTP, bureaux virtuels
*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour la gravure, tu as itunes pour les MP3, les CD Audio. Pour les données, c'est intégré à MacOS X, il suffit de glisser-déposer tes fichiers sur un CD vierge. En revanche, c'est de la gravure de base sans options : pas de multi-sessions, pas de CD text, etc. Perso, j'utilise Toast qui est parfait (mais il faut l'acheter en plus).

Enfin sur Sherlock, tant qu'une localisation des services proposés aux USA ne sera pas faite (pages jaunes, ciné, etc.), je ne suis pas prêt de l'utiliser. Le Canal Vols, par exemple, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi : tu as des informations sur les vols en cours uniquement, ce n'est donc d'aucune utilité si tu cherches un billet d'avion (j'suis pas une tour de contrôle et suivre ce que font les avions actuellement dans le ciel c'est pas mon truc)


----------



## Nathalex (5 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Le Canal Vols, par exemple, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi : tu as des informations sur les vols en cours uniquement, ce n'est donc d'aucune utilité si tu cherches un billet d'avion (j'suis pas une tour de contrôle et suivre ce que font les avions actuellement dans le ciel c'est pas mon truc) <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est évident que ce n'est pas là son utilité. Mais quand on a l'habitude d'aller chercher quelqu'un à un aéroport et que l'avion a deux heures de retard (ce qui arrive), il est incroyable d'entendre un grand nombre de gens dire sur des tons plus ou moins aimables que cela fait trois heures qu'ils sont là à attendre, que c'est scandaleux, que la compagnie est pourrie.....

Sherlock leur aurait fait gagner deux heures de leur vie et de la bonne humeur s'ils l'avaient consulté. Son utilité est davantage ici, non ? (même si je sais qu'il existe pleins d'autres moyens de se renseigner sur la ponctualité des avions)


----------



## mac_steph (5 Décembre 2002)

Allez, encore un ptit témoignage sur le iBook 800 !!!

Il est vraiment super ! J'ai passé d'un iBook 600 DVD au 800, 12'', avec 640 Mo de RAM et airport. Le 600 était déjà un très bon modèle, et le 800 est encore mieux !

Un bref historique: Une news sur macgé qui parle de prix préférentiels sur l'applestore suisse (neptun) pour les enseignants/étudiants. Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil, sceptique, et là, quel bonheur ! Le iBook 800 12'' pour CHF 1950.-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le lendemain (le 20 novembre), je vends mon 600 DVD, et passe commande, via téléphone. Deux jours plus tard, le iBook arrive au Luxembourg et finalement, arrive le mardi 3 décembre par TNT (voir les nombreux coups de gueule sur les forums à ce sujet...).

Le soir, je copie via le mode Target mes données (mail, préférences, applis, etc...) et à part Final Cut, tous mes programmes fonctionnent directement (Photoshop, Golive, etc.) sans passer par une réinstallation. J'ouvre Mail, et tout est là ! iCal également... génial et pas besoin de CCC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 heures de gagné !

La première sensation est : WOW, ça va vite (oui, je sais, pour nous les suisses, on n'a pas l'habitude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Ma machine professionnelle est un G4 733 et j'ai l'impression qu'elle tourne autant vite que mon new iBook (au niveau du Finder, déjà !). Bon, évidemment, ce n'est pas un bi-1Ghz, mais qu'on ne vienne plus nous dire qu'OSX est lent !

L'ouverture des applis est bien + rapide qu'avant. Alors en route pour iTunes, voir comment mes 32Mo de RAM vidéo se défendent avec les effets visuels... 27fps en moyenne avec un mp3 qui play. Avant, c'était plutôt 14fps en moyenne. Je continue sur la lancée et effectue la bidouille pour débrider la recopie vidéo. Ça fonctionne presque parfaitement. En tout cas, la lecture de DVD sur un écran externe en 1280x1024 est parfaite, la fluidité des économisateurs d'écran (beach, cosmos, etc.) est bonne. Donc ça fonctionne.

Ensuite, le lecteur combo. Il tient toutes ses promesses (gravure en 16x avec Toast), et surtout, j'ai remarqué des petits détails qui tuent ! Par exemple, le montage d'un DVD sur le bureau est hyper rapide (lecture DVD 8x) et la copie de données du DVD sur le disque est aussi hyper rapide ! Puis il y a également une nouvelle robustesse du tiroir... j'ai plus l'impression de casser le lecteur lorsque j'y insère un CD !

Autre détail, la batterie me semble de meilleure qualité au niveau de la longévité. Je tiens sans problème 2h00-2h30, écran à fond, utilisation internet. Cool !

Puis finalement, c'est agréable d'avoir encore 20 GB de disponible sur le disque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais plus pour longtemps ! StarWars II va occuper 14-15 GB d'ici peu


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

Ca fait plaisir a lire ca !!!


----------



## mac_steph (6 Décembre 2002)

Juste une précision... il ne me semble pas que le graveur fait du 16x. En tout cas, même si je pouvais régler 16x dans toast, une seconde s'écoulait en 4... Faut que je cherche pourquoi... Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire...


----------



## macintroll (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par homere:</font><hr />* Avis d'un switcher linux.
 - quicktime: il ne peut pas lire grand chose, heureusement qu'il y a mplayer OSX.
     - manque d'utilitaires : resedit, logiciel de gravure, vrai client FTP, bureaux virtuels

*<hr /></blockquote>
differents codec sont dispo pour lire notament du AVI ou du Divx
sinon VLC ou Mplayer (la derniere version est excellente)

Resedit : ah ben non je crois pas que Apple portera resedit un jour sous X mais je crois que resorcerer à été carbonisé (il est encore plus puissant) sinon il existe pleins de petits logiciels de lecture/modif  des ressources comme Hexedit par ex. ou resconverter voir sur Versiontracker
la par ex :
http://www.versiontracker.com/mp/new_search.m?productDB=mac&amp;mode=Quick&amp;OS_Filter=MacOSX&amp;search=hexa

Gravure : Toast !!! (incontournable)

Ftp : il y en a tout de meme quelques uns .. transmit - captain ftp - pour les plus connus, sinon essai aussi Liftp (www.liftp.net) qui est en Béta mais très prometteur et gratuit !!!! et qui ressemble a cuteftp sur PC.

Bureaux virtuels : j'ai vu un truc la dessus
regarde la :
http://www.versiontracker.com/mp/new_search.m?productDB=mac&amp;mode=Quick&amp;OS_Filter=MacOSX&amp;search=virtual+desktop

voila voila et bon switch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense que l'iBook est la machine révée pour switcher ... !!!


----------



## benR (6 Décembre 2002)

mac_steph a dit:
			
		

> * il ne me semble pas que le graveur fait du 16x. *



selon le site d'Apple : 16x pour les CD-R


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Décembre 2002)

mac_steph a dit:
			
		

> * StarWars II va occuper 14-15 GB d'ici peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 C'est quoi ton fichier pour qu'il fasse 15 go ???


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macintroll:</font><hr />* 
Resedit : ah ben non je crois pas que Apple portera resedit un jour sous X   *<hr /></blockquote>
mais il marche très bien sous classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Captain FTP : le meilleur selon moi


----------



## mac_steph (8 Décembre 2002)

Ben y parait qu'il y a deux DVD. Le film + les bonus... alors si on compte environ 7 GB par DVD, ça fait 14 GB...

Ah, oui, je tiens à signaler que je loue un DVD, je le copie sur mon disque pour le regarder plus tard, et je le ramène dans les 6 heures (ça ne me coûte que CHF 4.- au lieu de CHF 8.- / 24h)...

Rien de bien méchant, tu vois


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

C'est legal ca ?


----------



## Jacen (8 Décembre 2002)

pas plus que d'enregistrer des films qui passent à la tété...
Au moins il a le mérite de payer quelque chose


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Ouais pas bete , j'y penserai la prochaine fois que je louerai un DVD


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mac_steph:</font><hr />* Ben y parait qu'il y a deux DVD. Le film + les bonus... alors si on compte environ 7 GB par DVD, ça fait 14 GB...

Ah, oui, je tiens à signaler que je loue un DVD, je le copie sur mon disque pour le regarder plus tard, et je le ramène dans les 6 heures (ça ne me coûte que CHF 4.- au lieu de CHF 8.- / 24h)...

Rien de bien méchant, tu vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout à fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ça ne m'était pas venu à l'idée de copier des DVD sur mon HD. Généralement je les vois et ça me suffit. Ou si je compte le revoir souvent, je l'achète.


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Ca commence comme ca et ca fini en prison


----------



## mac_steph (9 Décembre 2002)

J'ai oublié de vous préciser que je vous écris de ma cellule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, de faire du piratage entier de film (le recompresser et le graver sur CD ou DVD), c'est vraiment chiant. Non, moi, je le copie, je le regarde, je le passe à des amis qui ont un mac et je l'efface de mon disque !

Autrement, j'ai juste écrit un petit mot plus haut pour signaler que je n'ai pas encore pu graver à une vitesse de 16x avec Toast. Il me propose bien cette vitesse, mais si on est attentif, on se rend vite compte que une seconde dure 4 secondes !!!... alors, vu qu'on est dans le topic "Impression sur le nouvel iBook", est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer qu'il arrive à le faire ?


----------



## Sir (9 Décembre 2002)

Plus de temoignages?


----------



## Sebang (9 Décembre 2002)

Attendez mes agneaux, demain ou apres-demain vous aurez mes impressions...

C'est pas ma faute si La Poste mets 5 jours a parcourir le trajet France Japon...
En tout cas, vous aurez un comparatif iBook 700 combo Juillet 2002 Vs. iBook 800 combo Novembre 2002.


----------



## nantucket (10 Décembre 2002)

J'ai gravé en 16x (vitesse relative) une compil de 12 chansons sur un cd-r avec iTunes hier soir...ca marche bien, aucun problème.

N'oubliez pas que le cd-r doit être compatible avec la vitesse à laquelle vous désirez graver, car le schtroumpf qui essaie de graver en 16x un cd-r compatible 1x-4x va se faire schtroumpfer !!!


----------



## Emeric (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mac_steph:</font><hr />*

Autrement, j'ai juste écrit un petit mot plus haut pour signaler que je n'ai pas encore pu graver à une vitesse de 16x avec Toast. Il me propose bien cette vitesse, mais si on est attentif, on se rend vite compte que une seconde dure 4 secondes !!!... alors, vu qu'on est dans le topic "Impression sur le nouvel iBook", est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer qu'il arrive à le faire ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai déjà eu le même phénomène avec certains CDs qui ne sont pas tous vraiment compatibles x16 (la durée d'1 seconde était effectivement de 4 secondes!!!). Mais avec les autres CDS pas de pb, il grave vraiment en x16 : 4min pour un CD de 60min.


----------



## 2Bad (10 Décembre 2002)

mac_steph: tu loues ou tes DVDs?


2Bad


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

Tu l'as eu ton ice ?


----------



## mac_steph (11 Décembre 2002)

Location: Station service Tamoil à Neuchâtel... sinon, Sir pose une bonne question... t'en es où avec ton iBouuuuuuhque ?


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

elle est bien a question , non ?


----------



## Sebang (11 Décembre 2002)

Putain yes enfin !!!!!

Voilà, enfin je vous écris de mon iBook 800 12" tout neuf !!
D'ailleurs vous pourrez toujours le constater en notant que j'écris enfin avec les accents français parce aue j'ai enfin un ordi avec un clavier Français !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon comme je suis grave en train de tout réinstaller, j'ai à peine remis Chimera que je télécharge à tout va pour rechoper toutes les dernières versions que j'ai raté des programmes sortis depuis 1 mois que je n'ai plus touché à un Mac.

En tout cas.... Ça fait du bien d'être de retour à la maison !!! (enfin... ça fait du bien de retrouver Mac OS X et le confort d'un iBook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

details ?


----------



## Sebang (12 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi mon iBook 700 Combo 12" 20go et 640 de Ram acheté en Juillet 2002 était une vraie merde...

Voilà, à peine allumé mon nouvel iBook 800 12" pouces Combo 30go et 640mo de Ram ce matin qu'il démarre sous Mac OS X (excellent pas enfin franchi !) et qu'on me demande d'inséré le premier disque de restauration système. J'appuye sur le bouton eject et hop, le lecteur s'éjecte ! Oui, ça parait très bête mais c'est vrai que le lecteur s'ejecte pratiquement au moment où on appuye sur la touche eject du clavier alors que sur mon ex-700, il fallait bien attendre 3 secondes au minimum.

Durant l'installation j'ai écouté attentivement les bruits et autres, et il se trouve que même si le disque dur (un IBM) est peut-être un poil plus bruyant (mais vraiment pas de beaucoup) lors d'accès au disque, il est parfaitement inaudible lorsqu'il ne charge pas. Comme s'il était en veille constante.
La différence majeure vient du lecteur CD/DVD. Moins bruyant lorsque le CD est à l'intérieur qu'avec mon ex-700, mais les accès au CD lorsque la lentille se déplace sont plus bruyants que sur l'autre...
Par contre au moins maintenant, je n'ai plus de problème de ventilateur qui fait un bouquant d'enfer à cause d'une pale tordue. Tout marche au poil !

L'installation se déroule sans problème, en moins de 10 minutes me voilà dans l'assistant pour personnaliser mon ordinateur. Etrangement, l'assistant plantera tout à fait à la fin lorsqu'après avoir envoyé l'enregistrement chez Apple, il se déconnecte mais il n'a jamais voulu se déconnecter. Après 5 minutes d'attente sur le message "Déconnexion", je décide d'éteindre l'ordi en laissant appuyé sur le bouton d'allumage puisque de toute manière la personnalisation était finie, ça devrait marcher au poil.

Effectivement, Jaguar se lance rapidement et me voilà aux commandes de la bête !
Je teste d'abord la Flylight : très bel objet dont je me sers actuellement pour écrire ce message, dans le noir complet et la luminosité de l'écran au minimum visible. Belle lumière bleutée.
Ensuite, je regarde bien attentivement les informations système pour bien constater que j'ai mes 32mo de mémoire vidéo et surtout pour découvrir la marque du fabricant de mon Combo : c'est un Sony ! Et plus un Toshiba...

Petit constatation aussi : pas de pixels morts, pas de touches du clavier qui reviennent pas, tout marche vraiment impeccable. Serait-ce de la chance comparé aux autres expériences relatées ici ?

Les 30go en interne sont un petit confort en plus et je remets sans peine toutes les applications et fichiers que j'avais archivé sur mon DD Firewire externe et dans mon iDisk grâce à Backup.
On essaye un peu tout : iTunes qui marche impec, Mail, iCal, iMovie, iChat, Photoshop 7, Dreamweaver MX, MegaSeg, tranquille.
J'avoue ne pas encore avoir essayé de jeux (faut vraiment que j'installe ce Jedi Knight 2, ça me tarde terrible d'y jouer là ! Pareil pour Soldier of Fortune II aussi), mais j'essayerai Warcraft III demain ou après demain. Je suis curieux de voir la différence de puissance entre l'ex-700 à 16mo de Vram et avec une simple Radeon mobility et celui-ci avec ses 32mo et sa Radeon 7500 mobility.

Sinon j'ai essayé Toast Titanium 5.2 avec le CD fourni avec la machine (un Verbatim compatible 24x) et il se trouve que je grave bien en 16x et pas en autre chose. Donc ça le fait terrible !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà pour l'instant, j'ai pas essayé grand chose de plus, mais il est tard et je vais aller me coucher !
Plus de tests plus tard.


----------



## nantucket (12 Décembre 2002)

Mon clavier a été remplacé et mon iBook tourne à merveille sans plus aucun problème.

Si tu veux essayer des jeux, commence par Deimos Rising qui se trouve dans ton répertoire applications.

Pas mal pour commencer...


----------



## Arthemus (13 Décembre 2002)

Personnellement j'attends avec impatience ton avis sur les jeux ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il me fait de plus en plus envie ce portable. Je souffre en suivant cette discution


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

T'es pas le seul Arthemus !!!!


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * T'es pas le seul Arthemus !!!!  *



depuis le temps que tu le dis, personne n'en doute plus !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

depuis le temps que tu le dis, personne n'en doute plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ca c clair ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On le c bien qu'il veut des impressions...


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

depuis le temps que tu le dis, personne n'en doute plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Je vous tiens le pari que je l'ai pour l'Apple Expo 2003 , ok ?


----------



## Sebang (13 Décembre 2002)

Voici des tests un peu plus poussés, notamment sur les jeux !

J'ai essayé l'émulateur fMSX avec le jeu Penguin Adventure et franchement ça tourne trop bien, y'a une réele diff...
Bon Ok.

D'abord, comme je l'avais dit, je me suis lancé dans Warcraft III (version Fr) après un redémarrage, histoire d'avoir Mac OS X tout propre et prêt à bouffer du mort vivant.
Je lance le jeu, arrive dans les préférences vidéo, et comme je suis optimiste, je mets tout les détails à fond, textures 32bits et le tout en 800x600. Bon, à première vue, les menus n'ont pas l'air de ramer, le fond tourne plutôt bien, donc on ça part plutôt d'un bon pied. Je relance ma campagne et je me décide à choisir la dernière mission des Elfes de la nuit, le crépuscule des dieux en niveau difficile.
A ma grande stupeur, la "cinématique" où l'on voit les 3 héros des 3 races se parler gérée en temps réel ne rame pratiquement pas. On pourrait même dire que c'est correctement fluide. C'est pas non plus du 60 images seconde mais ça reste carrément acceptable.

Je saute tout ça et démarre la mission. Bon, ça tourne plutôt bien malgré les tonnes de batiments et de troupes que le pauvre petit iBook doit gérer. Je change le point de vue en faisant rouler la molette de ma souris mais évidemment, c'est plus lent et ça rame même pas mal. En même temps, j'ai pas pris la mission la plus vide de batiments et d'arbres.
Mais en mode de jeu "normal" (vu d'en haut), ça tourne impeccable. Lançons nous à l'assault d'Archimonde, le vilain méchant et de ses troupes. Je balance mes troupes au suicide collectif directement dans al base ennemi et l'ordi gère bien la bataille. Ça rame un peu parfois, mais... Ça tourne et c'est jouable.
A titre de comparaison, sur mon ex-700 avec ses 16mo de Vram et sa Radeon mobility toute simple, j'étais en 640x480 avec tout les détails en minimum en textures 16bits (donc on pouvait pas faire pire) et la même bataille ramait plus que maintenant.
Donc sous Warcraft III, il y a un gain de puissance non négligable !! C'est carrément le jour et la nuit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur cette grande satisfaction, j'arrête le massacre de mes troupes et décide de me lancer dans Jedi Knight II, ce que j'attend depuis 2 semaines déjà ! Hop, petite install et on arrive au menu des réglages vidéo. Vu les bons résultats de Warcraft III, j'hésite pas à mettre tout les détails en very high, en 800x600 et textures 32bits. Le générique Star Wars et le résumé de l'histoire défilent à toute vitesse, ça m'a l'air bon signe !

Et bien à la différence de Warcraft, la surprise n'est pas là. La première cinématique en temps réel nous montrant les 2 héros qui discutent dans leur vaisseau est vraiment saccadée par moments. Je commence à avoir un peu peur lorsque l'ordi devra afficher des décors plus compliqué et des dizaines de Stormtroopers.
Effectivement, lorsque je me retrouve aux commandes du héro, ça rame sec. On doit pas être loin des 8 ou 9 images secondes, mais dieu que c'est beau !! Tout est si fin, détaillé... Mais c'est trop pour mon iBook, donc je repars dans les préférence vidéo et mesure un peu mon optimisme en utilisant le mode "détails moyen", toujours en 32bits mais en 640x480. Là du coup, c'est vraiment jouable, c'est un poil moins beau mais ça reste très beau ! Impressionnant, je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire de beaux jeux aussi sur Mac/PC.

Bon après ça, je me suis lancé dans l'installation de Soldier of Fortune II, et, toujours dans les options vidéo, j'ai mis le jeu en 800x600, textures 32bits, tout détails à fond et le résultat est aussi épatant qu'avec Warcraft III : ça tourne impec ! C'est même parfois trop rapide lorsque l'on ne voit qu'une porte qui s'ouvre avec le héros durant les cinématiques. Un vrai petit bonheur aussi car il est bien foutu comme jeu. 
Donc ça, aussi impressionant que Warcraft III, ça marche impeccable.

Après, pour la forme, j'ai essayé Wipeout 2097... Trop rapide. Faut limiter le nombre d'images par secondes à 30, et encore c'est trop rapide par rapport à la version PSone...
Et pour terminer dans la bonne humeur, j'ai lancé Incoming, tout détails à fond... C'est presque injouable tellement c'est rapide. Evidemment c'est extrêmement fluide, mais la maniabilité déjà pas top du jeu est rendue plus difficile par la rapidité du jeu...

En gros, une excellente impression et des performances incomparables par rapport à la Radeon Mobility 16mo Vram qui embarquait les iBook de cet été.
J'ai bien fait de m'en séparer rapidement pour m'acheter cet iBook 800 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En dehors des jeux, j'ai tester iPhoto qui est toujours aussi lourd, toujours aussi lent à la réaction, pareil pour iCal. Par contre j'ai commencé à monter le film de mon dernier séjour près de Nagazaki avec iMovie, ça fonctionne impeccablement.

J'ai testé aussi Virtual PC 5 avec Windows XP Pro et Windows 98b, bah ça rame toujours autant. Donc je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser sinon que vu que j'ai un PC à moins de 35cm de l'iBook, je préfère me servir du PC, finalement, alors que je pensais vraiment qu'avec le nouvel iBook ça ramerait moins... Il lui faut quoi comme ordi à Virtual PC pour tourner correctement ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc voilà pour aujourd'hui !


----------



## ederntal (13 Décembre 2002)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> *  Il lui faut quoi comme ordi à Virtual PC pour tourner correctement ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut se le dire VPC sa tourne jamais correctement ;-)
mais qu'est ce que c'est util boon dieu!

mais sur le Bi1ghz de ma mere avec 512mo de ram c assez utilisable...
faut pas lancer 3D studio mac bien sur... mais bon beaucoup de logiciels ne rame pas!


----------



## ederntal (13 Décembre 2002)

j'ai le même ibook que toi et franchement je suis content de se que tu dis... car pour l'instant j'ai remis que quake 3... bien sur sa ne rame pas un pet' en 800x600 (peut etre même plus, j'ai pas testé)

bon je crois que je vais me mettre a warcraft 3, je viens de l'acheter...

Sinon sur ma machine (ibook 800 combo/640mo) :
-photoshop 7 s'ouvre en 16sec (14 a la deuxieme ouverture)
et est assez veloce (plus que je n'aurai imaginé)
-26 FPS dans les effets d'itunes en plein écran.
-l'encodage de divx (et bien sur sa lecture) se fait sans probleme, au prochain encodage je regarderai combien de temps il met a encoder un film...
-la gravure de cd se fait réellement a 16x

Et l'ecran est d'exelente qualitée...

franchement il est plus réactif et va plus vite que mon ex cube 450, la carte graphique joue peut etre pas mal aussi!
donc pour un portable a se prix il fait tres bonne impression...

j'ai été tres surpris d'ailleur de l'acceuil qu'il a eut sur les forums de hardware.fr (pourtant d'abitude anti-mac)

@++


----------



## Sir (14 Décembre 2002)

Putain ca me fait mal de lire ca !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Je vous tiens le pari que je l'ai pour l'Apple Expo 2003 , ok ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

JE crois que tu vas perdre ton pari ....


----------



## Sir (14 Décembre 2002)

On tiens le pari ?


----------



## Sebang (14 Décembre 2002)

Et hop, les derniers tests "public" (après je m'en sers tout seul sans rien vous dire, égoïstement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
J'ai démarré sur OS9 (ouahou !!) pour la première fois depuis que j'ai ce nouvel ordi et j'avais jamais vu cet assistant de réglages ! Il est bien classieux et ressemble presque à celui de Mac OS X. D'ailleurs je trouve le design batard... Genre OS9 mais quelques touches de bleu par-ci par-là...
Bon enfin c'était très beau, mais j'ai pas redémarré sous OS9 pour ça. J'ai redémarré sous OS9 pour voir si les jeux tournent mieux que sur OSX.

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai été tenté par Unreal Tournament (ouiiiiinn, pkoi qu'il est pas carbon ce putain de jeu ?? Et me dites pas de mettre le patch OSX, je préfère encore redémarrer sur OS9 ou jouer avec classic sous OSX...).
Hop hop, menu des réglages vidéo, je mets tout à fond en 800x600 et je commence une partie. Wahou ! C'est carrément fluide ! Enfin même plus que fluide. C'est pratiquement incroyable, j'ai jamais Unreal tourner aussi vite ! Bon, je me tape 5 minutes de jeu parce qu'il est bien fun, puis sur un coup de tête, je me dis : et si je poussais le jeu vraiment à fond ? Je retourne dans les options vidéos, enclenche le mode 1024x768, je vérifie bien partout que tout les détails sont au maximum, je retourne à ma partie et là....
Surprise !! Le jeu tourne magnifiquement bien ! Je vous raconte pas la surprise lorsque je pense qu'il y a encore un an avec mon iMac DV SE et sa Rage 128 à 8mo de Vram je faisais à peine tourner le tout en 640x480 avec les détails au minimum.
Bon évidemment vous me direz qu'Unreal Tournament est vieux et que le 2003 est sorti sur PC... Mais bon, Unreal Tournament est quand même mon jeu culte et ça m'a fait bien plaisir de savoir que je peux enfin y jouer sur ma machine à moi avec tout les détails à fond au maximum du max.

Bon, sur cette montée de bonne humeur, je reparts dans Warcraft III pour voir s'il y a une différence avec OSX. Il se trouve qu'avec les même réglages que la dernière fois (800x600 tout à fond), le jeu tourne mieux sur OS9 que sur OSX. C'est pas non plus une différence énorme, mais je suis persuadé qu'il tourne mieux sur OS9. Bon c'est pas le peu de différence qu'il y a qui me feront redémarrer sur OS9 pour jouer à Warcraft, mais bon, il faut le signaler quand même.

Et après ça, j'ai voulu tester la différence entre iTunes 2 OS9 (pas accéléré Open GL) et iTune 3 OSX (qui lui est accéléré Open GL). Voilà mes résultats sous OS9 avec l'effet par défaut : 
Mode fenêtré "Grand", résolution précise : 30 images secondes,
Mode fenêtré "Grand", résolution moins précise : 40 images secondes,
Plein écran, résolution précise : 20 images secondes,
Plein écran, résolution moins précise : 30 images secondes.

Une petite différence de 10 images secondes suivant le mode d'écran et la résolution de l'effet.

Maintenant, on retourne sous OSX (ouf, ça va mieux) et on refait la même chose, mais avec iTunes 3 accéléré Open GL :
Mode fenêtré "Grand", résolution précise : 20 images secondes,
Mode fenêtré "Grand", résolution moins précise : 50 images secondes,
Plein écran, résolution précise : 26 images secondes,
Plein écran, résolution moins précise : 52 images secondes.

Du coup, on se retrouve avec de meilleurs scores en plein écran grâce à l'accélération Open GL. C'est asse^z rigolo je trouve. ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et voilà tout !
Bon et maintenant je retourne à mon iMovie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bye bye !


----------



## kamkil (14 Décembre 2002)

Pour ce qui est de Virtual PC ca dépend de plusieurs paramètres:
-ta machine à mon avis 500MHz c'est un minimum pour avoir un peu de confort, mais à titre d'indication j'ai fais tourner 95 sur un 5400 et Me pendant plusieurs mois sur un WallStreet
-ta RAM, 256Mo me semble bien à condition que bien entendu Virtual PC soit la seule application que tu fasse tourner
-ton système. En effet sous Mac OS 9 VPC 5 peut utiliser 95% des ressources tandis que c'est limité vers 60% sous Mac OS X. Je me demande d'où viens cette limitation, pas du système en tout cas car seti me prend 90% assez souvent. Sans doute volontaire de la part de Connectix
-la version de Windows que tu compte utiliser. DOS Speed, 3.11 rocks 95 roule et XP vous vous souvenez les pubs Apple avec les escargots? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vous recommande Windows 2000 Pro qui est le meilleur Windows en tout points; me étant le plus merdique et 98 ayant un bon rapport qualité/vitesse (ca reste windows tout de même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais on peut utiliser des patchs pour corriger ça sous Win 2K (dixit un ami). Au passage Me est sans doute la plus nulle en tous points.
-ton usage. Là ça dépend franchement. Si c'est pour surfer, va prendre Chimera. Si c'est pour ton Palm ou ton téléphone, pas de problème du moment que tu configure bien les ports comme il faut. Si tu veux faire du jeu comme Counter Strike je te le dit tout de suite c'est mort. Sous OS 9 avec un G4 1GHz e 1 Go de ram c'était injouable. Personnellement je n'utilise VPC que pour des bricoles, genres certains logiciels de P2P (toujours pas réussi à installer Kazaa par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et pour voir les très rares vidéos qu'on arrive pas encore à lire sur mac et pour mIRC, logiciel de chat scriptable facilement.

Voilà, voilà j'espère avoir répondu à vos questions


----------



## homere (14 Décembre 2002)

Tas essayé XChat Aqua ?

Site de XChat Aqua


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Décembre 2002)

Je réponds pour la partie Virtual PC.
Pour connaitre la puissance du processeur Connectix, il suffit de:
- aller dans démarrer, puis programmes, puis accessoires/Outils Système/
et enfin informations système.
- s'ouvre alors informations système microsoft. Cliquer dans outils et dans outil de diagnostic DirectX
A la premiére page, mon processeur ConnectixCPU P6 est de 266 MHZ.
Je n'ai qu'un IBook à processeur de 300 Mhz...
C'est suffisant pour utiliser Office 2000, jouer au Scrabble, aller sur internet, recevoir et envoyer des mails et même enregistrer des MP3 grâce à KaZaA Lite. 

J'ai VPC depuis 2 ans et demi avec Windows 98 SE. J'essaie de te donner des éléments sur l'affichage et l'optimisation de VPC.
- essayes avec une définition plus faible de l'écran Mac. Je suis en 600x800. 
- il faut affecter de la mèmoire au PC: j'ai 320 Mo sur mon IBook et 162 Mo au PC.
- d'autre part à chaque modification faite il est impératif de redémarrer le PC pour que le PC prenne en compte la nouvelle donnée. Pour redémarrer: touche pomme, et dans les menus Mac apparus, contrôle et redémarrer.
- pour l'affichage: clic droit sur le bureau Windows et tout en bas propriétés. Dans l'onglet paramètre, des couleurs en 16 bits suffisent. Tu peux même en mettre moins. Et il y a les autres onglets à régler aussi...As tu besoin d'une animation quand l'ordinateur est au repos... Tout çà prend sur la mémoire...Une fois les réglages faits, redémarrer le PC.

Mes réglages Affichage:
- Arrière-Plan: pour le papier peint aucun.
- Ecran de veille: aucun.
- Apparence: modèle Windows standard
                  élément bureau.
- Effets: je nai que afficher les icones en utilisant toutes les couleurs possibles
qui est coché. Le reste est décoché.
- Web: Afficher active desktop comme une page web nest pas coché.
- Paramètres: mes couleurs sont en 16 bits.
                    ma zone écran est en 800 par 600 pixels.
Tu peux essayer comme celà. Tu cliques sur appliquer et OK. Tu redémarres le PC
touche pomme/contrôle/redémarrer.

- il faut aussi mettre à jour Windows 98 avec Windows Update.Et çà c'est indispensable aussi. Et redémarrer.
- et il y a aussi les réglages dans Windows. Dans le panneau de configuration,on peut enlever certains éléments des logiciels installés mais aussi de Windows. Il y a des choses à enlever suivant l'utlisation que tu en as. Tout çà allège le système.
Pour les éléments à enlever, dans Windows:
Tu vas:
- dans démarrer
- paramètres
- panneau de configuration
- tu doublecliques dans ajout/suppression de programmes
- tu cliques dans l'onglet installation de Windows.
- et là tu peux enlever ce que tu veux dans chaque composant. Et redémarrer.
-des liens qui peuvent t'aider:
http://www.01net.com/rdn?oid=173411&amp;rub=3482
http://www.01net.com/rdn?oid=157641
http://www.01net.com/rdn?oid=132876&amp;rub=2568
- et pour internet enfin:
http://www.microsoft.com/intlkb/france/articles/F18/6/83.asp?SD=GN&amp;LN=fr&amp;gssnb=1
Tout se règle. J'ai KazaA Lite sur mon PC par VPC bien sûr et çà marche bien.
Par l'intermédiaire de Google, jai trouvé ce site et installé KaZaA Lite en français
http://gerard.lyannaz.free.fr/tips/progs/kazaalite.htm
Et jai déjà sur mon disque dur pas loin de 150 MP3 enregistrés grâce à KazaaLite sous VPC 4.02 

Il est bien entendu qu'en laissant Windows 98 tel qu'il est installé dans son entièreté ( c'est à dire avec les options d'accessibilité pour des gens qui sont presque aveugles -c'est un exemple- ou d'autres options inutiles), le système peut être très lent. On le serait à moins.
Moi je suis content de Virtual PC car je lai réglé et que jai réglé Windows ce quil faut impérativement faire.
Bon courage pour les réglages.


PS:Je te conseille d'acheter Micro Hebdo qui sort tous les jeudis. Il y a des hors série Mac et PC encore disponibles par courrier sur Internet, Windows,
les logiciels, sur la photo et la vidéo. Ces hors série sont indispensables et sont d'une compréhension très aisée.
La documentation de VPC est très bien faite. 
Le mieux est aussi d'acheter un bon livre sur Windows 98.


----------



## Sebang (15 Décembre 2002)

Dés que je parle Virtual PC, Jean Miche débarque !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ok, merci pour la procédure pour optimiser Windows. Je vais de ce pas régler tout ça et te dire à quelle vitesse va mon processeur Connectix.


----------



## 2Bad (18 Décembre 2002)

Voila, je l'ai finalement mon IBook.
Commandé le 22 Novembre, recommandé le 4 décembre et reçu le 17 décembre. Je retire mes "insultes" au Apple Store Suisse... puisque j'etais un peu responsable... (mais bon, Apple a quand même supprimé mon email .Mac)

Alors, le nouveau né est un IBook 12" 800 Mhz 40Gb 640Mb and Airport

Bon, faites semblant que vous etes étonné... que c'est la premiere fois que vous entendez des impressions... que on est en novembre... soyez etonne, enthousiasmé et impressionné pour me faire plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne l'ai utilisé qu'une demi-journée, mais il est vraiment magnifique. Tres beau... J'ai pas encore tout essayé mais Jaguar 10.2.2 marche tres bien et c'est vraiment fluide... j'avais quelques craintes., mais c'est parfait.
Il a tout de suite reconnu le reseau aiport et j'etais sur Internet sans avoir rien fait.... impressionnant...
Je ne pas vraiment vous donner des details techniques comme certains l'ont fait... seulement des details "metaphysiques" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pouvez voir des photos de mon IBook

Sinon, j'aurais une question générale. J'ai installé vite fait Jaguar dans mon ethousiasme, mais j'ai pas pensé à faire une partition de OS 9. J'aimerai pouvoir démarrer sous OS9 pour quelques jeux... il n'est pas encore trop tard pour pouvoir tout formatter et faire une partition... ou bien je peux installer OS 9 sur la même partition?
Que me conseillez-vous?

A part cela, merci de m'avoir soutenu dans ce long et pénible moment  d'attente... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2Bad


----------



## ederntal (18 Décembre 2002)

ouai il est vraiment super !!!

1/ par contre ton tapis est horrible ;-)
(désolé)


2/ normalement d'origine ya une partition avec os X + 9 bootable...

@++


----------



## 2Bad (18 Décembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
ton tapis est horrible<hr /></blockquote> 

Tu as de la chance que je suis de bonne humeure à cause de mon IBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour OS9, tu as raison.. c'est déjà dedans (dis donc, Apple font tout en avance...). J'avais pas fais attention...
J'ai juste tester en classic, pas encore boote dessus, mais je pense que ca sera bon aussi...

2Bad


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 2Bad:</font><hr />* 
Bon, faites semblant que vous etes étonné... 
*<hr /></blockquote>


Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah super !

Il est vraiment génial !

Surtout sur la première photo, je le trouve moins design sur les autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non, sérieux je t'envie beaucoup.

Mais je suis d'accord avec ederntal, tu l'as acheté où ton tapis ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Décembre 2002)

Hop, pour ceux qui font des tests avec Jedi Knight : OUBLIEZ PAS D'ENLEVER le filtrage anisotropique !! Sinon vous allez ramer a n'en plus pouvoir ..

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Kzimir (21 Décembre 2002)

Ben merde, c'est pas avec ce genre de post que je vais faire des économies...


----------



## Sebang (21 Décembre 2002)

Euh je viens de faire des tests plus poussés de Warcraft III avec 10.2.3 et je sais pas trop à quoi c'est dû (à la 10.2.3. ou à l'iBook), mais je fais tourner Warcraft III en 1024x768 TOUT DETAILS A FOND (donc le maximum possible quoi pour un iBook 12") et ça TOURNE IMPECCABLE !!!
Franchement j'y croyais pas.

Je vais de ce pas essayer d'autres jeux, mais franchement ça m'a fait tout drôle de me dire que sur mon iBook 16mo de Vram je faisais à peine tourner le jeu en 640x480 détails au minimum !!!
C'est LA bonne surprise de la soirée !


----------



## Sebang (21 Décembre 2002)

Je confirme, j'ai essayé Jedi Knight II en 1024x768, tout détails à fond sauf le filtre "aniostropicotrucmachin" et ça tourne sans problème !

Impressionant !

J'ai aussi fait 2 parties de Warcraft III sur Battle.net (je me suis fait étaler les 2 fois d'ailleurs) toujours en 1024 tout à fond, pas de problème non plus avec une connexion ADSL 8mbps.

Voilà


----------

